# How to force a new IP to a PC with DHCP



## lazzarruss (Aug 18, 2010)

I tried the ipconfig /release and renew commands but I always get the same IP. I dont want to configure with a staic IP but I want a different IP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're talking about your public IP address, why do you feel you need to change it. Your ISP typically would have to change it.


----------



## lazzarruss (Aug 18, 2010)

The problem is that I have a PC that is suposed to be behind a restricted proxy, Its its only suppose to allow users to access certain HTML files on a specific server, but somehow the generic local user login has full internet access. The PC is configured with DHCP so there should not be any special permissions granted with the IP it has but I wanted to force it to obtain a different IP to see if maybe that changed anything. I dont have another switch to patch it into, and I do not have access (nor do I know how) to see if there is any special configuration on the switch that would allow the PC through the proxy without a login. I took the PC to a different part of the warehouse and tested with a different drop, and it worked the way it was supposed to.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you looking for a different IP address within your network, or a different public IP address? This sounds like a question for your IT folks.


----------



## fishkake (Aug 20, 2010)

The way to force a different IP address is to assign one manually (Control Panel --> Network Connections --> Right Click LAN --> Properties --> TCP/IPv4 --> Properties). The IP address assigned from the DHCP server is based on the MAC address of the PC, so another way would be to change the network card, or use a USB network adapter (since its just for testing).

But it doesn't soudn like the problem is IP related - if it is an IP problem, then your IT security team don't know what they're doing. This is probably a group policy setting - somebody may have deleted the group policy, enabling internet access, or something similar. You said they should only be able to access certain files, so this is a user restriction, probably nothing to do with the IP address.

Alternatively, it might be that internet access is open to the machine, but your IT guys want to force it to use a proxy. You might find that ticking the proxy box in Internet Settings / Connections / LAN Settings returns you to the state you should be in. This would work, although it would be a security hole (the network people really should make it so they're on a different network, and can only physically access the net through a proxy).

Hope this helps.


----------

